# W O W



## smallpeach (Oct 24, 2017)

ok so this is basically a dupe rant of what I've already said on tumblr but I feel like it needs to be addressed that the idea of a campground is being recycled is a bit on the nose that this is meant to be a cash cow
BUT THEN I WAS SUPER INTO IT WHEN JAY AND GOLDIE WERE IN THE POOL
but then _LATE NOVEMBER 2017_
also how in heck is the customization system going to work, for the player, and for furniture recolors? OR QR CODES?? I HAVE TOO MANY QUESTIONS AND THIS DIRECT ONLY HAS ME MORE UPSET THAN I WAS WHEN I HEARD A MOBILE GAME WAS BEING MADE
bc let's be honest here, _mobile games are quick money makers and they ain't boutta start too quick on another console game if they can take the HQ assets and stick in on a phone_
Nintendo has disgraced me ever since Miitomo, that's some bull puckey right there
[sub]I just really needed to get that out of my system[/sub]


----------



## keybug55 (Oct 24, 2017)

I was almost expecting the game to be as shallow as the GBA island from Gamecube but I was dead wrong.

To answer peach's question, QR codes can maybe still implemented, but we'll have to see. I'd say that this game will hold us over until they announce a Switch game.


----------



## Ashariel (Feb 10, 2018)

What do you think.of the game 2 months later...


----------

